# Key West Wade Fishing



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

You might have to get out of Key West for that to be honest, if you have time head up to Bahia Honda or check google maps for some more accessible areas to the north. Bahia is probably the best spot for wade fishing in the Keys tho.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

Chartreuse clouser minnow cast under marina docks, along any seawall. You never know


----------

